# Good name for a pup :-)



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I had homes for both pups but one backed out because they didnt want us to check them out and no way i was going to let it go anyother way!
Toy poodle pup brn and i just cant think of a good name .
Our other poodles names are Karma and Ceazer .
Im hoping ill get good names from you all .


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ohhhhhh they are so adorable how about Sassy and Bear that black one looks just like a little cub.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Forgot to add the female (gold ) is going to a good home .
They have named her bella


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

hoooooly shit that's cute.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG they're adorable! Shouldn't you let the new owner name the pup?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am stuck with one :-(
one backed out ,the other owner named her bella .
so its either i sell him or name and keep him .
But you know i have 2 already and they have slacked off lately with "rules" so i have been cracking down on them just in case i keep him ,they dont like me right now lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd go with Jaws. They're kinda cute.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

lol, yeah Jaws. or Killer. 

we had a great dane when i was a kid that we named Kitty. i love ironic names.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Now the other family changed their mind but they took the brown 1 ........
He was my fsv one too!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

What kind of poodles are they? They look like teacup poodles. 

If it's a male, I'd recommend "sparky", just because he reminds me of my last one.


----------



## aquarius (Aug 5, 2008)

Well if you like ironic names go for....Bruta - it is the opposite of Bella!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont too much like bella , so we have named her cleopatra (cleo for short)and we have another dog named ceazer,i think thats a good fit .
If we dont find a buyer within a few weeks we will keep her!
OMG 3 dogs and the groomer quit what in the world will we do lol


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Kara short for Caramel.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

isnt she cute ?...............


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

She is adorable. What is her breed?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

toy poodle ....... she wont be with us too much longer .....
Hubby said 2 dogs are enough if i want the tanks and the parrot .
But he is right


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We have a puppy viewing tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I sure hope these people will please me 

Gee last people called and emailed for days and when they came and talked i found they had a male the same as ours ............Well you know they were out the door cause this puppy will not be a breeding machine!!!!!!!!!!!
Would be so much easier if she was a boy i wouldnt have to be so picky !!!!!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish I could take her, my dad breed toy's quite a few years ago. I miss having a dog, but still can't convince the wife to let me get one.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK the lady came and i really liked her ...........so I did let the puppy go ............
Now i hope im right and this will be a good home !!
She kinda reminds me of tabitha so shes in great hands then!!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe geeze, thanks Blossom!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We will be having 1 last litter of pups ..........feb 9th is D'Day 
This time i will keep one and im going to train another for the dads owner .
Then we get her fixed ....we cant wait for our little babies to come


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

YEHHH .......... IM sooo happyyyyy.
I was cleaning karmas ears last night (bath tomorrow people coming got to look nice)
And shes huge , normally fit and trim with no pooch ...
feb 9th hubby calculated .......17 days and counting     
I wanna see my babies


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I just saw this thread...what cute pups! I hope you post pics of the ones that are coming. Is this her second litter or were there more before? Do you register the pups and sell them as purebreds or are you a hobby breeder? I've always wanted to breed dogs, but it sounds like too much work with showing, etc (not to mention dealing with heats and horny unneutered males LOL)


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We baught her from pj pets 7 years ago ...they didnt give papers back then (dont know if they do now )
she never had a litter of pups till last july as i didnt want to , but we found the perfect dog to mate her with and jumped on it ....
the father has papers .
Well i was going to keep a pup and the other owner was going to keep one but because my male dog was being a bugger and peeing everywhere i didnt want the pup picking it up so we sold her .
my male i got from a breeder with papers a show poodle , was trapped in a cage for 10 months when they came he couldnt even walk ......... i was in shock and told them i didnt want him .....then i took a few min and thaught ......he go right back to a cage .....so i took him ...
gave him all his shots and fixed him .
I have mated her this time as he is now trained and showing signs that somebodys home lol
and I WANT A PUPPY .........
This is the last time and will be fixed asap .
Having pups is one of the hardest things i have done ...wake up all night long and training them to eat is very hard im looking foward to seeing them but not the rest .good thing it passes fast .
will post pics as soon as they come


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG 9 days and counting ........
She isnt really all that fat im thinking 3 pups ......
We shall start feeding her more these last 9 days .....puppy food yummy!!!!
I wanna see my babies 

I sure hope it isnt a false pregnancy !


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> OMG 9 days and counting ........
> She isnt really all that fat im thinking 3 pups ......
> We shall start feeding her more these last 9 days .....puppy food yummy!!!!
> I wanna see my babies
> ...


Well good luck I hope all is well when she gives birth.

When my females were pregnant I also fed them puppy formula. This is very good for them. It helps produce milk, it has lots of nutrients and vitamins. It also keeps them hydrated.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

she is as of yesterday acting strange and has the runssss 
wouldnt move when hubby got her leash last night .......
So im thinking any time now ....
I think this time we may only get 2 , depending on size of the pups tho father is 6lbs and full grown so they could be smaller ...
I sure hope it isnt a false ....
We shall be getting formula in case the runts dont eat so we can get them going ......
Time to pull out all equipment and heating pad so i dont have to rush at the last minute .
going to be resting up these next couple of days so i can stay up with her this time !
the stress is killing me


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> she is as of yesterday acting strange and has the runssss
> wouldnt move when hubby got her leash last night .......
> So im thinking any time now ....
> I think this time we may only get 2 , depending on size of the pups tho father is 6lbs and full grown so they could be smaller ...
> ...


The runs cant be good that is one sure way for mer to become dehydrated. You should try feeding her some formula just to get some water back in her system.

Goo dluck


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would do formula but i dont want worms ..
Hubby can grab some pedilite later but not going milk way ....
Our last litter no pups had worms whereas 95 % of pups get worms .
I am soo picky what i feed my dogs it isnt funny .
tomorrow i shall boil her some chicken breasts and rice


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> I would do formula but i dont want worms ..
> Hubby can grab some pedilite later but not going milk way ....
> Our last litter no pups had worms whereas 95 % of pups get worms .
> I am soo picky what i feed my dogs it isnt funny .
> tomorrow i shall boil her some chicken breasts and rice


The formula I am talking about is not human formula. It made made just for dogs and it wont cause worms. I have used this with both females and none of the pups had worms. I did not even give mom dewormer because I felt it was not needed and I was right.

You can buy it at most pet stores. The best place would be a globe pet foods I think that is what they are called. Just because of their prices.

The rice thing is awesome mine still get rice 3 times and week but only brown rice white rice is not good for them.

Have you tried boiled eggs? This is great for her as well.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

shes picky she likes her eggs scrambled lol

Think our vet carries formula (but i dont trust their products)... but im thinking going soy .... thats iffy tho .
or milk free formula for babies  
I spent hundreds for puppy food to then read the lables to find it wasnt a grade A+ it actually F .... so i was a little pissed at them called and gave them a big lecture on what they told me to feed was crap!!!

So i chose a new brand out through pet value (wellness i think)

I use kirkland on my adult dogs as its grade A and cant beat the price 20.00 for a huge bag (can only get at costco)
but they dont have puppy so im stuck on puppy food searching lol
It has to be at least gradeA to make me happy lol

I use white rice (we hate brn) but we get the good stuff and of course baslami thats the best!!!!

she loves pasta too lol With butter and ham 


something is wrong my other dog has the runs now .........we need to figure it out now and feed them some cheese ...


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

you should check out global pet foods for decent dog food. Grain-free, in my opinion, is the best way to go. It's a little more than most crap commercial brands, but they don't need to eat as much (not as much filler in the food) and they'll be much healthier!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

soo tomorrow would be her due date .... but now im not sure ...
She has had all the same symptoms and behaviours the last time but I am leaning more to she isnt pregnant and if she is maybe only 1 ....
if she dont have any pups in 3 days then i guess I was wrong in my assumption !
I shall bath her and do her nails and cut her hair on her belly tonigh just in case anyway .
crossing my fingers!


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> shes picky she likes her eggs scrambled lol
> 
> Think our vet carries formula (but i dont trust their products)... but im thinking going soy .... thats iffy tho .
> or milk free formula for babies
> ...


Kirklands is actually a 3 star dog food, you should switch to a 5/6 star if you are looking for grade A dog food.

Try Orijen, it is pretty good

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1031&cat=all


----------

